# Road hunting



## keesh (Nov 10, 2005)

I know this is a strange question but I am just wondering if anyone knows. How close can you legally hunt to paved roads, major dirt roads, and two tracks if both sides are state land? I am new to this site so dont rip me to bad.



Thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no set distance that you are required to be from a road. The only requirements is trespassing which you have already stated is not an issue because it is state land and it will not be a safety issue. So, shoot away.


----------



## keesh (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the help Boehr.


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

Good question. I think most of us would rather see someone ask a question rather than take a chance and break a law. No one should rip you. Welcome to the site.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Boer, just curios but are you getting anxious yet, that big day is just around the corner


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Great question, I had a friend driving down the road on state land property last year and he saw a 6 point. He went down the road a ways got out and got his gun out of his case and ran up over this hill to where the deer was traveling and got a shot. 

As for being close to the road, one of my favorite stands is approximately 40 yards from a 55 MPH road.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

dodge7 said:


> Boer, just curios but are you getting anxious yet, that big day is just around the corner


Yes and no, I have always loved what I do and it will be as much of a sad time as a happy time.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a word of cheer from some one who has been there........the sadness phase passes real fast.....best of luck and enjoy


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Is it also true that it is illegal to shoot across any road?

Steve


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

boehr said:


> Yes and no, I have always loved what I do and it will be as much of a sad time as a happy time.


Retirement from something you LOVE is truly bitter sweet - I have been 'retired' 10+ years now - do I miss it? Hell yes I miss it - do I love getting that paycheck every month without going to work? Hell yes !

I don't know about you Ray - but I made my decision one day when we were running a PPC pistol course for re-quals - my times after the last couple of years started to slow down - I didn't even realize I was 'slowing' down but I was, I decided that, that one or two seconds might be just what it took to get killed - so - I decided - and counted 'em down, leaving the active LE to the younger faster guys/gals - supervision is great and did that for some years in the end - like you - but nothing beats field work - nothing.

Enjoy enjoy - stand tall - take your salutes - 

you earned 'em - 

ferg....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Steven Arend said:


> Is it also true that it is illegal to shoot across any road?
> 
> Steve


Nope, not illegal to shoot across or right down the road. Of course if something happens the is careless/reckless use of a firearm but in it by itself, legal.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

boehr said:


> Nope, not illegal to shoot across or right down the road. Of course if something happens the is careless/reckless use of a firearm but in it by itself, legal.


Now that is scary :yikes:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Randy Kidd said:


> Now that is scary :yikes:


Yes it is. It happened to me many years ago. I was sitting on the hood of the patrol car listening for shoots in an area where there were a lot of bear hunters. I watched a hunter cross the road something like 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile down the road. A few minutes later, I watched a bear cross the road about midway between me and where the hunter crossed. BOOM, a shot rang out. The hunter had shot at the bear as the bear neared the opposite shoulder of the road. I thought is was very irresponsible of the hunter and is something I never, nor I believe most hunters would have done. I believed the hunters action to be real close to careless discharge of a firearm and if it would have been another citizen I would have charged him with that violation but we had a stern discussion about it and I believe that worked as well as a ticket would have because of his attitude when we had that discussion.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

1st off...congrads on your retirement!  The 1st couple weeks it seems like you're on vacation, then the realization sets in that you will never have to go back again unless YOU chose to. I missed the comraderie that you have w/fellow workers. Did I miss the 20 below wind chills? NO way! With the banking today you won't even have to walk to the mail box to get the check  . Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

boehr said:


> Yes and no, I have always loved what I do and it will be as much of a sad time as a happy time.


Ya might as well hang around another 20 Ray. What ever will you do with all that time on your hands ??????


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

boehr said:


> Nope, not illegal to shoot across or right down the road. Of course if something happens the is careless/reckless use of a firearm but in it by itself, legal.


Man, I can't believe that's legal! Talk about asking for trouble...

I just got done reading posts about you being required by law to wear a helmet while riding a quad on your own property (even for plowing) ...but it's legal to shoot across a road??? Sometimes these laws just leave me shaking my head...


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bvanzalen said:


> Man, I can't believe that's legal! Talk about asking for trouble...
> 
> I just got done reading posts about you being required by law to wear a helmet while riding a quad on your own property (even for plowing) ...but it's legal to shoot across a road??? Sometimes these laws just leave me shaking my head...


I have proned out in the middle of the road before to shoot at varmints cuz, it is illegal to shoot across your hood. Tell me what the safety hazard is if I am standing on one side of the road shooting at a fox or a yote on the other side of the road? Now, I gotta agree on the wisdom of shooting down a road cuz, kinda tough to tell what is on down the road but....

The laws leave us all shaking our heads at times but, what do you want, more friggin laws?????? I would prefer that we all use a little more common sense but...I know...we are talking about people here....


----------

